# DIY -GLI/ MK2 TT Aluminum Pedals (Lots of pics)



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

*DIY - Aluminum Pedals (Lots of pics)*

Hey guys, 
Here is a detailed DIY on installing the 2006 VW Jetta GLI aluminum pedals.
Many thanks to my friend Ivan for the great deal he got me on this set as well as his help on installing them.
Overall, the install took about 10 minutes. Very easy install. 
I love the new look. Hope you do too.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## portishead (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: DIY - Aluminum Pedals (Pretarion)*

That's a nice diy, thanks! how is the grip compared to stock? I'm also curious how the grip is when your shoe is wet. Looks very nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: DIY - Aluminum Pedals (portishead)*

Grip is very good. No loss of traction.
I just did the install today, so as far as wet shoes on the pedals, I'll have to wait till it rains.


----------



## jokr02 (Jul 8, 2005)

thats an incredible diy, nice work.
where'd you get the pedals? do you know if they have the mt6 set yet?


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: (jokr02)*

You can order them from any VW parts dept. Be sure you get the 2006 GLI and not the 2005. Two different kinds.
Yes they have the MT6 pedal/clutch set.


----------



## jokr02 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (Pretarion)*

okay thanks alot. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (Pretarion)*

Great post, it looks really good.
How much did it cost and do you happan to have the PN. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aeitingon (Mar 21, 2005)

SWEET! Price?


----------



## ivster (Sep 29, 2004)

The Part#'s
Accelerator 1K1-721-503-N List price 116.45
Brake Cap 1K0-723-131--4J4 List price 27.33
Now of course we did not pay list price


----------



## runs4audi (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: DIY - Aluminum Pedals (Pretarion)*

Thanks for the great DIY thread! I've been thinking about ordering the pedals for weeks and am going to place the order right away.
I also noticed your aluminum vent covers in the last pic. Are those the vents that come with the sport package? Or are they the TT (or other) covers?


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: DIY - Aluminum Pedals (runs4audi)*

Those are the stock ones that came with the sport package.
Thanks for the props.


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: DIY - Aluminum Pedals (Pretarion)*

Nice job Pretarion and sweet diy write up. Ohhhh Sparx......


----------



## jalaborde (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (ivster)*

What about part# and price for the dead pedal? Will it also be compatible with the 2006 GLI?


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: (jalaborde)*

The dead pedal is compatible with the GLI as well. It is a little bit more expensive though.


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

Wow... (no words needed)


----------



## swiftA4 (Sep 25, 2004)

can i have the part numbers for the mt6 and the dead pedal?
anybody want to give me a deal on the set


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

Sweet job Pretarion! Thanks! (Any rain yet?)


----------



## mrsleepguy (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*

Excelletn DIY!
Might very well be our next mod. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rs3dpl (May 28, 2005)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*

Nice job really like it.Don`t forget the dead pedal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aeitingon (Mar 21, 2005)

Any chance we can get a dealer to do a group buy on this?


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (aeitingon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aeitingon* »_Any chance we can get a dealer to do a group buy on this?

Yes, that would be nice.


----------



## PaddleShiftr (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_
Yes, that would be nice.

what he said....


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Now why would DSG owners need alum pedals? Not like there's anything special about two pedals . . .








j/k
mine should be arriving anyday now . . . 6mt of course.


----------



## karwint (Jul 29, 2005)

Those pedals look awesome. It is the little mods like that, that help really bring a car together. Mad Props. Great writeup too!!!


----------



## swiftA4 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (crew217)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew217* »_mine should be arriving anyday now . . . 6mt of course. 

where did you order them from? and, if you dont mind, how much did you pay?
Is there a dealer who is willing to do a group buy?


----------



## VWGenuineParts.com (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: (swiftA4)*

We dont need to do a group buy on these...
we've posted them on our site *super cheap! Only $107.85 for BOTH PEDALS! *















***click here to view or order this product***
These kits take a few days to arrive, we have some coming, and if there is interest, we can get more!!
feel free to contact me with questions okay?
Jamie Thomas
[email protected]
http://www.vwgenuineparts.com





_Modified by VWGenuineParts.com at 4:47 PM 9-23-2005_


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: (VWGenuineParts.com)*

This is exactly what Ivan and I paid. Excellent pricing. 
Any chance you can get the dead pedal? Count Ivan and I in if you can. Let me know.
Thanks


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (Pretarion)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pretarion* »_This is exactly what Ivan and I paid. Excellent pricing. 
Any chance you can get the dead pedal? Count Ivan and I in if you can. Let me know.
Thanks

The dead pedal is dirt cheap . . . $27 retail from a vw dealer. It'd probably be cheaper to just pick one up from your place in town than to pay shipping. 
I posted the PN in his other FS thread.
Dave


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (Pretarion)*

mine are expected in to Jamies store on 9/30, Dave had mentioned that they are on backorder. Dave also said that you can aquire the dead pedal at any vw parts dept. with the part # listed in the other thread


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: (cwash36)*

Yeah, I jotted down the part number, but I could have sworn the dead pedal was $200 when we bought the set. That was what my friend the parts dept. said. Maybe he was smoking crack.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (Pretarion)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pretarion* »_Yeah, I jotted down the part number, but I could have sworn the dead pedal was $200 when we bought the set. That was what my friend the parts dept. said. Maybe he was smoking crack.

indeed . . . . you can always check http://www.worldimpex.com for retail prices.


----------



## ptkelley (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: DIY - Aluminum Pedals (Pretarion)*

Nice looking pedals.... BTW, is that your garage? Cool floor. Where about in Dallas are you? I live downtown.


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: DIY - Aluminum Pedals (ptkelley)*

That's my friends garage. He lives in Little Elm.
I live in The Colony.


----------



## VWGenuineParts.com (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: DIY - Aluminum Pedals (Pretarion)*

Dead Pedal: 
added to our site
on backorder 7-10 working days
*only $18.20*
view/order here: (image coming soon!)
https://www.vwgenuineparts.com...d=934
contact me with questions.
Jamie Thomas
[email protected]
http://www.vwgenuineparts.com


----------



## EmpireNine (Jul 28, 2005)

Now that is what I call "reacting to demand". Good work!


----------



## wolfselad (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: DIY - Aluminum Pedals (VWGenuineParts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGenuineParts.com* »_Dead Pedal: 
added to our site
on backorder 7-10 working days
*only $18.20*
view/order here: (image coming soon!)
https://www.vwgenuineparts.com...d=934
contact me with questions.
Jamie Thomas
[email protected]
http://www.vwgenuineparts.com


please hurry with the pictures!!


----------



## VWNUBEE (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: DIY - Aluminum Pedals (VWGenuineParts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGenuineParts.com* »_Dead Pedal: 
added to our site
on backorder 7-10 working days
*only $18.20*
view/order here: (image coming soon!)
https://www.vwgenuineparts.com...d=934
contact me with questions.
Jamie Thomas
[email protected]
http://www.vwgenuineparts.com


This is the factory VW dead pedal, correct? Not an aftermarket?


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: DIY - Aluminum Pedals (VWNUBEE)*

yep


----------



## VWGenuineParts.com (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: DIY - Aluminum Pedals (cwash36)*

Yes factory and Yes i will try to get some photos asap









questions? let me know
thanks gang









Jamie Thomas
[email protected]
http://www.vwgenuineparts.com


----------



## Mannn (Feb 9, 2002)

*Re: DIY - Aluminum Pedals (VWGenuineParts.com)*

when will it be in stock? i don't want to order now and wait for 3 weeks and wait again ...


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

Great DIY post - nice job!!!


----------



## portishead (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (tbvvw)*

so for anyone who's done this pedal install... I just did mine also. I was wondering, you know how on the old pedal it has the "button" where if you press it all the way down, and then down a little more, you get an extra boost. Does that button really do nothing? I swore on my old pedal when I was in DSG mode, it would downshift a couple gears if I floored it, but now, nothing happens. Am i wrong? I know this still works in D mode, but I thought in tip/paddle mode it did it also.


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (portishead)*

i was curious about the same thing. and that button sure has a function. downshifting in D mode but i dont think it would do it in DSG since shifting is mostly controlled by you. try it in S mode see if it downshifts and please let us know!


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*

and also cant you transfer that green thing to your new pedals!


----------



## PhilGood (Jan 21, 2004)

You can take the green button out and put it into the new pedal. As far as I can tell, the green button has no function because there are no wire or contact point on it. Even you fully depress the pedal, it never touch the green button...


----------



## blackcruiser (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: DIY - Aluminum Pedals (VWGenuineParts.com)*

Hi, am new here. Am interested in the pedals too for my A3. I would like to verify if the dead pedals is indeed smaller than the A3 original? I saw a post on the dead pedals. Are we talking about the same one here?


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: DIY - Aluminum Pedals (blackcruiser)*

I was just trying to do this mod, and ran into some trouble trying to remove the harness. i push the white button down (where down means towards the open end of the harness) and jiggle, pull, etc. no matter how hard i try, it won't budge. I tried using a screwdriver to pry it a bit, pulling with pliers, etc. It doesn't even move a millimeter. Can someone tell me, did it require a LOT of force to get the harness off, or am i misunderstanding how that white button gets pushed?
btw- my gli pedal has the green button, unlike the one in the DIY picture. Its identical to the plastic pedal, save for the aluminum and rubber nubs.


----------



## portishead (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: DIY - Aluminum Pedals (bluely)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluely* »_I was just trying to do this mod, and ran into some trouble trying to remove the harness. i push the white button down (where down means towards the open end of the harness) and jiggle, pull, etc. no matter how hard i try, it won't budge. I tried using a screwdriver to pry it a bit, pulling with pliers, etc. It doesn't even move a millimeter. Can someone tell me, did it require a LOT of force to get the harness off, or am i misunderstanding how that white button gets pushed?
btw- my gli pedal has the green button, unlike the one in the DIY picture. Its identical to the plastic pedal, save for the aluminum and rubber nubs.

Mine was also a little hard to pull out. I just had to push the clip in, and pull kind of hard, and it came out.


----------



## PhilGood (Jan 21, 2004)

The plug is very very tight! You can try juggle it left and right and loosen it bit by bit.


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: DIY - Aluminum Pedals (portishead)*

thanks portishead. 
mind if i ask, did you push 'in' or 'down?' also, what did you pull on- the female fitting, or the cabling?


----------



## jalaborde (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: DIY - Aluminum Pedals (bluely)*

What is the part# for your gas pedal? I think we might have bought the Manual gas pedal instead of the DSG pedal


----------



## Mud_Shui_Ah (Apr 25, 2001)

*Re: DIY - Aluminum Pedals (jalaborde)*

so is that price the cheapest from genuine? or is it even cheaper if I buy from dealers? I dunno if I should pay that much money for pedals that I step on (it gets very dirty from my VW Golf days).


----------



## jalaborde (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (portishead)*

You are exactly right, I used to be able to downshift in Manual mode if I pressed the pedal all the way down. Now it does not happen because the new pedal does not even make contact with the green button(I installed the stock green button to the new pedal). Apparently the reason for this is we got the wrong part for our cars. There is a gas pedal for DSG and another for Manual transmission







You can see them at vagparts.com at this link https://sslrelay.com/s74326199...cript 
I don't know who you bought it from( I bought mine from VWGenuineParts.com) but I am seriously considering demanding the correct part# for my DSG car, after all I ordered from their website the GLI AT pedal set not the Manual.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (jalaborde)*

Okay, now I'm confused. Did they send the wrong part that they thought was the right part? Or do they know which is the right part and simply sent the wrong one?
I haven't been able to find a decent looking complete pedal set so I think I'll just get the GLI gas and brake pedal.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (MisterJJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MisterJJ* »_Okay, now I'm confused. Did they send the wrong part that they thought was the right part? Or do they know which is the right part and simply sent the wrong one?
I haven't been able to find a decent looking complete pedal set so I think I'll just get the GLI gas and brake pedal.

I think the moral of the story is to order from http://www.vagparts.com
Dave


----------



## jalaborde (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (crew217)*

I second that!


----------



## jalaborde (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (MisterJJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MisterJJ* »_Okay, now I'm confused. Did they send the wrong part that they thought was the right part? Or do they know which is the right part and simply sent the wrong one?
I haven't been able to find a decent looking complete pedal set so I think I'll just get the GLI gas and brake pedal.

I am not sure I am going to email Jamie and let you guys know.


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: DIY - Aluminum Pedals (jalaborde)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jalaborde* »_What is the part# for your gas pedal? I think we might have bought the Manual gas pedal instead of the DSG pedal











_Quote, originally posted by *ivster* »_The Part#'s
Accelerator 1K1-721-503-N List price 116.45
Brake Cap 1K0-723-131--4J4 List price 27.33

The part number I ordered was different from the one posted by ivster (above):
Accelerator 1K1-723-503-N.
The Brake cap was the same part number.
I bought from TMTuning.


_Modified by bluely at 9:32 AM 11/14/2005_


----------



## portishead (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (jalaborde)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jalaborde* »_You are exactly right, I used to be able to downshift in Manual mode if I pressed the pedal all the way down. Now it does not happen because the new pedal does not even make contact with the green button(I installed the stock green button to the new pedal). Apparently the reason for this is we got the wrong part for our cars. There is a gas pedal for DSG and another for Manual transmission







You can see them at vagparts.com at this link https://sslrelay.com/s74326199...cript 
I don't know who you bought it from( I bought mine from VWGenuineParts.com) but I am seriously considering demanding the correct part# for my DSG car, after all I ordered from their website the GLI AT pedal set not the Manual.

Yeah I knew something was wrong... I guess i will be installing my old pedal back in. The aluminum one doesnt go down all the way. I guess the green button allows you to accelerate faster.


----------



## ivster (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (portishead)*

Firgured out why this pepal does not go all the way down, at the top where the harness plugs in, there is a part where the pedal hits when pressed all the way down. On this pedal its it about a 1/4" or more high on the stock assembly it might be 1/32", I dremeled this down and problem solved.


----------



## jalaborde (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (ivster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ivster* »_Firgured out why this pepal does not go all the way down, at the top where the harness plugs in, there is a part where the pedal hits when pressed all the way down. On this pedal its it about a 1/4" or more high on the stock assembly it might be 1/32", I dremeled this down and problem solved.

So what your are saying is that if I dremel it down it will depress the button and downshift like it does with the stock pedal? This would be great so I don't have to return the pedal.


----------



## ivster (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (jalaborde)*

If you take both pedals and look at them pressed all the way down you will see the GLI does not get the full range of movement the stock pedal did. So when I dremeled theat peice down, I now get the full movement and the pedal hits the green button.


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: (ivster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ivster* »_If you take both pedals and look at them pressed all the way down you will see the GLI does not get the full range of movement the stock pedal did. So when I dremeled theat peice down, I now get the full movement and the pedal hits the green button.

What happens when it hits the green button on your install now? An important question is going to be whether or not the wiring is internally identical between the two pedals- as the button won't be useful if it isn't wired.
Portishead- I've got a Dremel tool if you need to make the same adjustment.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: DIY - Aluminum Pedals (bluely)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluely* »_I was just trying to do this mod, and ran into some trouble trying to remove the harness. i push the white button down (where down means towards the open end of the harness) and jiggle, pull, etc. no matter how hard i try, it won't budge. I tried using a screwdriver to pry it a bit, pulling with pliers, etc. It doesn't even move a millimeter. Can someone tell me, did it require a LOT of force to get the harness off, or am i misunderstanding how that white button gets pushed?
btw- my gli pedal has the green button, unlike the one in the DIY picture. Its identical to the plastic pedal, save for the aluminum and rubber nubs.

Ugh i'm having the exact same issues.
Dave


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: DIY - Aluminum Pedals (crew217)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew217* »_Ugh i'm having the exact same issues.
Dave

I never did get it off yesterday. I'm going to reattempt it tonight. If I can't manage to get it tonight, I may experiement with prying the tabs that connect the aluminum plate and nubs to the pedal open, and then reaffixing just the plate to my existing pedal. Might also circumvent any issues with having to Dremel the button chamber. I'll post how that goes tomorrow.


----------



## jalaborde (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (ivster)*

The question is if it works when the green button is pressed like it does with the stock pedal. The green button is not wired in the stock pedal so it has to be the distance the pedal travels that tells the drive-by-wire when to downshift. In other words the green button simply is feedback for the driver to know that when pressed the car will downshift as in any other automatic transmission.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: DIY - Aluminum Pedals (bluely)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluely* »_
I never did get it off yesterday. I'm going to reattempt it tonight. If I can't manage to get it tonight, I may experiement with prying the tabs that connect the aluminum plate and nubs to the pedal open, and then reaffixing just the plate to my existing pedal. Might also circumvent any issues with having to Dremel the button chamber. I'll post how that goes tomorrow.

won't work, the nubs are part of the plastic. The alum is just a plate that goes on top of the nubs.
Dave


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: DIY - Aluminum Pedals (crew217)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew217* »_won't work, the nubs are part of the plastic. The alum is just a plate that goes on top of the nubs.
Dave

Thanks- glad I posted that idea before trying it!


----------



## PhilGood (Jan 21, 2004)

_Quote »_I may experiement with prying the tabs that connect the aluminum plate and nubs to the pedal open, and then reaffixing just the plate to my existing pedal.

It will not work because I tried it! The "bumps" are built into the plastic base and the aluminum plate has "holes" to accommodate them...


----------



## portishead (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (jalaborde)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jalaborde* »_The question is if it works when the green button is pressed like it does with the stock pedal. The green button is not wired in the stock pedal so it has to be the distance the pedal travels that tells the drive-by-wire when to downshift. In other words the green button simply is feedback for the driver to know that when pressed the car will downshift as in any other automatic transmission.

I agree with this. 
bluely: I have a dremel tool at work, thanks though. I may experiment with this tonight and tomorrow. What use is this pedal if it doesn't go down all the way?


----------



## ivster (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (jalaborde)*

Yup youre right, it has more to do with pedal location than hitting the green button. I took off the cover on the electronics, and both the pedals had the same matching part numbers, so it looks like the opperation should be the same.


----------



## portishead (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (ivster)*

So I am finally 100% sure that i got a bad pedal. I guess it is for the MT, not DSG. Whatever the case may be, the pedal doesn't go down all the way, and a lot of my ponies are sleeping. i went to the track tonight, and it was a complete waste. I went home, and changed the pedal back, and wow, I can really tell the difference now. DSG + Revo + Working Pedal =







Too bad I wasted a track day, but i will try to go again in a couple weeks. WITH A WORKING PEDAL THIS TIME!


----------



## SFBay-A3 (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: (portishead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *portishead* »_So I am finally 100% sure that i got a bad pedal. I guess it is for the MT, not DSG. Whatever the case may be, the pedal doesn't go down all the way, and a lot of my ponies are sleeping. i went to the track tonight, and it was a complete waste. I went home, and changed the pedal back, and wow, I can really tell the difference now. DSG + Revo + Working Pedal =







Too bad I wasted a track day, but i will try to go again in a couple weeks. WITH A WORKING PEDAL THIS TIME!

Are you going to dremel yours and put them back in?
My set ordered from VWGenuine parts has already arrived but I'm still waiting on my A3 3.2 to arrive. All this news of the pedals not working is discouraging







I'm not sure if I'm going to attempt to dremel mine or just sell them.


----------



## jalaborde (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (ivster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ivster* »_Yup youre right, it has more to do with pedal location than hitting the green button. I took off the cover on the electronics, and both the pedals had the same matching part numbers, so it looks like the opperation should be the same.

Did the dremel modification work? I have emailed Jamie at vwgeniuneparts.com twice now and no answer, so it looks like they will not take any responsibility for their error







I just wanted to know if the dremel thing worked because that would be easier than buying a new pedal and trying to sell the one I have now.


----------



## jalaborde (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (jalaborde)*

Ok guys I couldn't resist the temptation anymore! I just cut out the plastic part that was not permitting the pedal to contact the green button AND IT WORKS!!







I started using a dremel (Ryobi) but it was uncomfortable with the pedal being in the way and all. Also I had no goggles at hand and when I felt small plastic particles hitting my face that was enough for me. So I just cut it off with my Swiss army knife. Now it isn't the most beautiful finished job but who cares nobody sees it anyways and it works! So portishead you can reinstall your pedal after you do this. By the way how is the software working for you? Do you know if torque surpasses the DSG limit by a lot?


----------



## portishead (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (jalaborde)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jalaborde* »_Ok guys I couldn't resist the temptation anymore! I just cut out the plastic part that was not permitting the pedal to contact the green button AND IT WORKS!!







I started using a dremel (Ryobi) but it was uncomfortable with the pedal being in the way and all. Also I had no goggles at hand and when I felt small plastic particles hitting my face that was enough for me. So I just cut it off with my Swiss army knife. Now it isn't the most beautiful finished job but who cares nobody sees it anyways and it works! So portishead you can reinstall your pedal after you do this. By the way how is the software working for you? Do you know if torque surpasses the DSG limit by a lot?

Yeah, I'm going to work on mine today, and cut it down. The software is great. The torque seems fine. The DSG shifts just as smoothly with the chip. It doesn't feel rough at all.


----------



## jalaborde (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (portishead)*

Thanks for the feedback. Do you have any aprox. HP/TQ. numbers for the chip? Price?


----------



## portishead (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (jalaborde)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jalaborde* »_Thanks for the feedback. Do you have any aprox. HP/TQ. numbers for the chip? Price?

I don't know what the price is going to be, and I wasn't given any dyno numbers. The best way I can describe it, is the car feels A LOT lighter. After a few minutes of racing around, the turbo light gets very bright!


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: (jalaborde)*

I finally was able to pull the wiriing harness from my accelerator pedal yesterday. If anyone has the trouble I did, my solution was to cradle the pedal with my left arm, while pushing the white button downwards with my left hand. I then used the front edge of the maglight I was using to illuminate things down there to push up on the harness using my right hand. Eventually it popped up. The maglight hit my left hand hard enough that if it hadn't been a blunt tool, I certainly would have required stitches. Yes, it was on that tight. 
Also- part number 1K1-723-503-N most certainly is made for DSG cars, and didn't require any dremel modifications to work fully. 
Cheers!


----------



## marf34 (Oct 27, 2000)

*Re: (bluely)*

Damn, I got part 1K1 721 503 N.
Is this what has to be cut ?


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (marf34)*

i have the one with the wrong part number too








i'll try to cut the piece down but what about removing the aluminum cover and putting it on the stock pedal? is this possible?


----------



## portishead (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3-b-RS* »_i have the one with the wrong part number too








i'll try to cut the piece down but what about removing the aluminum cover and putting it on the stock pedal? is this possible?

i think people have already said that won't work, its different. And to MARF34, Yes, that is the part I cut off. I just sawed that whole piece off. But I haven't installed it yet, I'm keeping my old pedal in for the time being.


----------



## jalaborde (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (marf34)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marf34* »_Damn, I got part 1K1 721 503 N.
Is this what has to be cut ?









That's exactly what you have to cut off, but remember you have to transfer the green button from your stock pedal to the new pedal!


----------



## portishead (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (jalaborde)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jalaborde* »_That's exactly what you have to cut off, but remember you have to transfer the green button from your stock pedal to the new pedal!

Why do you have to install the green button? Will it not downshift in Tip mode without it? Is the green button hooked up electronically? i thought the green button didn't really do anything, it was just there for driver feedback or whatever.


----------



## A34me (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: DIY - Aluminum Pedals (Pretarion)*



Pretarion said:


> That's my friends garage. He lives in Little Elm.
> I live in The Colony.
> I reside in Corinth but will be in SoCal. for the next 9 months or so....I miss Texas.
> Any ways,Those pedals complete the car.Now I want a set.


----------



## jalaborde (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (portishead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *portishead* »_
Why do you have to install the green button? Will it not downshift in Tip mode without it? Is the green button hooked up electronically? i thought the green button didn't really do anything, it was just there for driver feedback or whatever.









Exactly for feedback! If you don't have it there how will you know f when you're going to get that extra downshift? Most of the times I admit I want the extra downshift when driving hard







but with the button in place I know when to stop if I am not driving hard and don't need the extra downshift.


----------



## chrisddo (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: (jalaborde)*

I finally realized I got the wrong part as well and am pretty pissed. That's a big mistake...those things aren't cheap. No kick down button on mine...met with "portishead" on the board and we confirmed it. jamie (VWGenuine Parts) where are you????


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (EmpireNine)*

Has anyone ordered these yet?
I'm about to get the whole enchilada (brake, gas, dead pedal) from them and would love to see it all installed first...


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: (Tarik D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tarik D* »_Has anyone ordered these yet?
I'm about to get the whole enchilada (brake, gas, dead pedal) from them and would love to see it all installed first...

Mentioned in another thread- the dead pedal from the MKV Jetta doesn't fit, so there's no such thing as a full set.


----------



## jmanlay (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: (chrisddo)*

quick question: does the dead pedal for the 2006 Jetta GLI fits on the 2006 Audi A3? the website says it does but I need to make sure.
I also ordered from vwgenuineparts the accelerator pedal for the automatic, unfortunately the part # is not included when you order and that jamie is not responsive.


----------



## GGVDub (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: (jmanlay)*

Just did the mod over the weekend. Bought the pedals from ECS, came already updated with the green button. I bought the GLI dead pedal, and drumeled the hell out of the back to make it flat. I could not find a way to make it look good. 
What do you think about sticking it over the existing dead pedal?








I have it fixed there with tape to see how it would look. 
FYI. A much easier way to get the damn plug off of the gas pedal. Use some channel-locks and extended them out a couple of notches. Grab the white tab at one end and the bottom of the plug with the other. Push gently, it goes straight down and locks into place, simply pull it off. I spent 30 mins, tugging on it and finally tried that, right off









_Modified by kdoerner at 6:10 PM 1-18-2006_

_Modified by kdoerner at 7:05 PM 1-18-2006_


_Modified by kdoerner at 9:08 AM 1/19/2006_


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (kdoerner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kdoerner* »_What do you think about sticking it over the existing dead pedal?


You're an idiot. That looks like crap! Oh wait, that's somebody else's line. Sorry.








Actually, I really don't care too much for the way it looks. It does look just "stuck on". Maybe if you could center it evenly from the left and right side it would be better but it looks like the left edge is uneven so that might not even work. Wouldn't be so bad on a black interior. Maybe you could get a black dead pedal and attach it to that.

_Quote, originally posted by *kdoerner* »_FYI. A much easier way to get the damn plug off of the gas pedal. Use some pliers and extended them out a couple of notches.

Uh, do you mean channel-locks instead of pliers? It sounds like it but I think it would be good to clear that up for those that try it.


----------



## GGVDub (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: (MisterJJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MisterJJ* »_
You're an idiot. That looks like crap! Oh wait, that's somebody else's line. Sorry.









Hey!







thats not nice


_Quote, originally posted by *MisterJJ* »_
Actually, I really don't care too much for the way it looks. It does look just "stuck on". Maybe if you could center it evenly from the left and right side it would be better but it looks like the left edge is uneven so that might not even work. Wouldn't be so bad on a black interior. Maybe you could get a black dead pedal and attach it to that.
 
Let me take pic with it centered. I pushed to the far side because the GLI dead pedal has a flared edge on the left side, that I would not be able to file down. I might just pickup a black dead pedal and call it a day










_Quote, originally posted by *MisterJJ* »_
Uh, do you mean channel-locks instead of pliers? It sounds like it but I think it would be good to clear that up for those that try it.

Thanks fixed it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by kdoerner at 7:11 PM 1-18-2006_


----------



## Mogul2001 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (kdoerner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kdoerner* »_









Instead of the GLI dead pedal you shouldve used the tt dead pedal.
Great look and just minor work needed for the perfect look.


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: (Mogul2001)*

so finally- a dead pedal that fits (click link below to audi world). its the RS4 dead pedal. time to find someone who can supply the part.
http://forums.audiworld.com/a3/msgs/46260.phtml 


_Modified by bluely at 7:35 PM 2-10-2006_


----------



## blackcruiser (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (bluely)*

This look good. Anyone with RS4 Dead Pedals Part number? 


_Modified by blackcruiser at 12:25 PM 2-11-2006_


----------



## Cosmic_man (May 27, 2000)

*Re: RS4 Dead Pedal Part Number*

8E1 865 777 A 4P7. 
That is my car over at AW... I bought it from Europrice... or something like that.. for $42.00 with shipping 51.00. Im still working on the install. at first i moded the pedal itself. But i could not find an Apoxy that would hold the under tab inplace as i had to move it to make work.
So this time i cut the stock dead pedal and used at the underside, by removeing the alum part from the RS4 base. This is working i just need to cut a hold at the top for screw.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Mogul2001*

I am shooting for the RS6, would you advise against this?


----------



## ivster (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Mogul2001 (RyanA3)*

I just did the RS4 pedal, had to hack apart the A3 dead pedal to use as a backing, but it seems to work pretty good. I will take some pics this weekend and post them up here. 
Oh and I got mine from Europrice too


_Modified by ivster at 6:57 PM 2/27/2006_


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: Mogul2001 (ivster)*

Did anybody re-adapt the accelerator (w/ vag-com) after installing? At idle in 1st gear, the car was definitely creeping faster then before. Readapted, and it slowed back down. I wish I would have noted the before and after actual rpm's/speed.
Installation tips:
Remove the pedal before the electrical connector. This gives you more room to play with. This was pain for me. You stick a flat head into the slot on the left side, and rotate CC. For the slot on the right hand side, you just have to jam it in to release the tab. Or you can yank really hard. I broke the left tab.
Its not difficult to remove the connector, as long as you have pressed the release tab ALL the way down. It takes a lot of force to push the release down, but very little force to remove the actual connector. I used a flat head to save my fingers.
Good luck


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Mogul2001 (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_I am shooting for the RS6, would you advise against this?


Still no definitive answer on this. I promise to post as soon as it's tried & tested.
Ben.


----------



## ghenriksen (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: DIY - Aluminum Pedals (VWGenuineParts.com)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif The GLI dead pedal is NOT compatible, with the DSG at least.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: DIY - Aluminum Pedals (ghenriksen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghenriksen* »_http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif The GLI dead pedal is NOT compatible, with the DSG at least.

No dead peddle is with either, we have hopes for the new TT's, but if so its not on the press photos of the new S3.


----------



## ghenriksen (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: DIY - Aluminum Pedals (ghenriksen)*

Yikes! Would've helped if I had noticed pages 2 or 3 ranting about incompatible dead pedals before I ordered or tried to install mine.


----------



## TD22057 (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: DIY - Aluminum Pedals (ghenriksen)*

FYI: I got to sit in a pre-production 2007 TT yesterday (very good looking car by the way) and took a good look at the dead pedal. I didn't have a ruler with me but it certainly looks like it will fit the A3. No idea when they'll be available though...


----------



## kyeo138 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: DIY - Aluminum Pedals (TD22057)*

So I bought the GLI pedals from the dealer, and they said they'd put them in for me for free. When I went to pick it up yesterday they explained to me that in the '07s there were some programming modifications and basically installing VW pedals will void the warranty. Something to do with alerts about the pedal linked to the vin number etc... 
Anyone else hear anything like that? Should I just grab the pedals and do it myself?


----------



## aty7 (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: DIY - Aluminum Pedals (kyeo138)*

need some help here, i just bought an audi A3,2007, i want to start with the pedals but i dont know which one will fit in my car, does anyone know? and where to get them?


----------



## daveym (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: DIY - Aluminum Pedals*

thanks for the DIY, mine was slightly different but am happy with the results..


----------



## donjensen (Dec 21, 2006)

Yes, where to buy them?


----------



## ivster (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (donjensen)*

the forum sponsor
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...erior


----------



## ivster (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (ivster)*

Or your local VW dealer


----------



## sivart321 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (ivster)*

What is the actual part number for the TT dead pedal? I know ECS tuning and others have, but does anyone know if impex has it? I want to place a larger order and would like to consolidate shipping.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (sivart321)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sivart321* »_What is the actual part number for the TT dead pedal? I know ECS tuning and others have, but does anyone know if impex has it? I want to place a larger order and would like to consolidate shipping.

8J1864777B4P according to http://oempl.us/index.php?main...d=472 
And I just looked but Impex didn't have them.


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

They all have the same part # EXCEPT for the dead pedal you want the MK2 TT dead pedal..
Mk2 TT
MK5 GLI/GTI
only difference is VW sells them in a "kit" and Audi sells each piece. I found this out when I ordered them 2 days ago
Dead Pedal (mk2 TT)- 8J1864777B4PK
Brake Pedal- 1K07231314J4 (for DSG)
Gas Pedal- 1K1721503N (for DSG)

_Modified by irishpride at 2:20 PM 12-3-2008_


_Modified by irishpride at 2:27 PM 12-3-2008_


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

*Re: (irishpride)*

SO has anyone installed the TT dead Pedal yet. I just got one but was told I need to modify it slightly. Can anybody chime in on this.
Thanks


----------



## punka3driver (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: (DjSherif)*

I just performed this "mod" a month or so ago. It is pretty clear in the pictures that the mount in back of the pedal is not in the same spot as the stock pedal.
I simply used a blade and cut it off to make it as flat as possible so it would rest flush against the floor. The two clips hold it in place sufficiently. I would say the fitment is 98%...not 100%. Visually its 99.99% perfect.
Feel free to IM with any questions.


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

my TT dead pedal is also held in only by friction and the two clips. it doesnt move.


----------

